

The broken-down grace of Bill Murray - passepartout
http://thedissolve.com/features/career-view/419-the-broken-down-grace-of-bill-murray/

======
bostik
I wonder if the author of the article has realised the irony of his piece.

A recount of the career of an actor who has become known for not revealing
anything of himself manages to reveal nothing of the actor behind the roles.
But as far as hero worshipping goes, this was still an entertaining, if
melancholic read.

Incidentally, not unlike some of Murray's characters.

~~~
mathattack
Very recursive!

------
plg
Meatballs (1979) [1] was always a favorite of mine, although this will date me
slightly (!). As a geek and an introvert facing many of the same social
challenges as the main character Rudy (Chris Makepeace) it was incredibly
reassuring to see someone as edgy and cool (at the time) as Bill Murray in a
sort of gentle, yet fun loving and supportive, mentoring role. I didn't have
much of that encouragement in my early life, which was filled with basically
the opposite ... adults (esp in my school) chumming up to the cool kids and
publicly humiliating the tentative ones. Bill's character in the movie, and
how he played it on screen, still today serve as a role model for how I try to
deal with other people. For me personally, connecting with and supporting the
more fragile people around me still is way more appealing, fulfilling, and
meaningful for me than just constantly trying to prop up my own status by
latching on to the cool, popular crowd.

[1]
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079540/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079540/)

~~~
aidos
Randomly, my wife and I watched it for the first time a couple of hours ago.
Really enjoyable film - 35 years ago but he really owns the role.

Also watched Rushmore for the first time last week - brilliant film. I don't
know how I'd never heard of it before.

------
epmatsw
What an interesting career he's had.

I don't know how many fans of college football there are on Hackernews, but
Bill's appearance on College Gameday on ESPN was a highlight of this past
season, easily the best guest host of the year. He's still hilarious

~~~
contacternst
link please?

~~~
epmatsw
www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2z5vd6tFa0‎

The best part is at the end.

~~~
contacternst
Awesome man, thanks. Glad to see a fellow football fan, rare around these
parts.

~~~
epmatsw
r/cfb is my go-to football resource. Best I've found on the internet so far

------
pfarrell
I think Bill Murray deserved an oscar for "Big Ern" in Kingpin. Maybe it was
the timing of when I saw it, but some of the improv pieces he did with
Harrelson cut deeper and redefined where comedy could go. The Wes Anderson
stuff that followed helps to sell Kingpin as a coming attraction for Murray's
best years (so far) Ymmv

~~~
dpost86
I was thinking the same thing to myself the other day as I was watching
Kingpin probably for the 100th time. I looked up the Best Supporting Actor
nominees for 1996, and the only two that I thought could have even a slim
chance of competing with Bill Murray were William H. Macy in Fargo and Cuba
Gooding Jr. in Jerry McGuire.

To me, Big Ern is one of the greatest characters ever, and quite possibly
Bill's best performance (Steve Zissou is right up there and The Life Aquatic
is one of my favorite movies). It's straight up wrong that this performance is
so underrated and overlooked. The fact that he got shined by the Academy shows
the hypocrisy of Hollywood.

------
tmikaeld
This was a joy to read, really good writeup!

------
stevewilhelm
"We have been kicking ass for 200 years. We are 10 and 1." [1]

[1] [http://movieclips.com/Qy2V-stripes-movie-were-
mutants/](http://movieclips.com/Qy2V-stripes-movie-were-mutants/)

If you watch only one Bill Murray movie, it should be Stripes.

------
muyuu
Oh man, What About Bob? One of my favourite films ever.

~~~
pramalin
This movie inspired a Tamil movie named Thenali.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thenali](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thenali)

------
hipponax3
Murray, Matt Damon and Hugh Bonneville appeared on the Graham Norton Show on
the BBC last week. Matt Damon commented towards the end that it was "The best
chat show I've ever been on". It was an almost surreal show. Watch it if you
can.

~~~
jamesbritt
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTd4hw7mZEI](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTd4hw7mZEI)

------
plg
on Charlie Rose (1 hr interview)

[http://www.hulu.com/watch/595859](http://www.hulu.com/watch/595859)

~~~
forgotAgain
Or from the Charlie Rose site:
[http://www.charlierose.com/watch/60340546](http://www.charlierose.com/watch/60340546)

------
michaelbuddy
not a good title in my opinion. Graceful career... And they somehow break it
down into chunks in the article. So that means "broken-down grace?

~~~
Tenhundfeld
You're misinterpreting it, I think. Bill Murray has always struck me as
slightly damaged – in a good way, more authentic seeming. This sense of frayed
vulnerability has grown more beautiful and poignant as he has aged, especially
evident in films like "Lost in Translation".

I think that is what the title refers to. There are different ways to be
graceful. Bill Murray doesn't have the affable, everyman grace of Tom Hanks or
the smooth, charismatic grace of George Clooney. Murray's grace feels a bit
worn out by life, a bit rough around the edges.

You're obviously entitled to your opinion, but I'm okay with the title, under
this interpretation.

------
chrizz
that's why i love HN, because it's not only about "hacker" news. very good
article, inspired me to watch his movies again.

~~~
totallymike
Incidentally, the reason I started coming here was because it was "hacker"
news. It seemed a more focused place to get news related to programming and
the ecosystem.

Bill Murray is awesome, but I guess I must be missing something in my attempts
to understand why this is on the front page.

Ah well. Interesting piece all the same.

